# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Biete MFG nach Frankreich/Atlantikkste/Bordeaux 21./22/23.08.2012

## Rapu

Zeit + Tag sind flexibel (+/- 2 Tage).
Aloha !
Ich wollte in den nchsten Tagen (Di oder Mi) von Frankfurt aus Richtung Bordeux an die Atlantik Kste zum surfen starten. Ziel ist ein Campingplatz bei Hourtin. Abreisezeit wrde ich auch von der MFG abhngig machen. Das Auto ist ein umgebauter Renault Trafic ind dem auch noch Platz fr ein Surfboard wre. Bei Interesse einfach mal anrufen. 0151-52514292

hang loose

----------

